# Help with Tax questions for and LLC?



## jcorron (May 1, 2007)

Hello,
My business is an LLC. Most of my sales are through my web store. Do I need to pay sales tax on each of my web sales?
If not, then what forms do I need in order to file my taxes? and what do I report? I downloaded form 920-not sure if this is correct..
I live in Ohio and have a Vendor's license, which I report on twice a year. Is this all I need to fill out? Again, if all my sales are web based, then what do I report to the government? just my earnings?

I hope I made sense.
If this scenerio sounds familiar to anyone, can you offer me some insight? Am I going in the right direction or am I missing something?
Thanks so much,
Jillian


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

Jillian, you need to collect sales tax on all sales that are shipped to ohio.


----------



## jcorron (May 1, 2007)

thanks Eric


----------



## cfittowin (Oct 15, 2008)

You should be able to get to the point where you are showing no income at the end of the day if you are a startup


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey! I've a UNIQUE idea. Get an Accountant. Naw, just picking at ya. But some accountants can tell you how to save bucks and give you deductions you likely haven't thought of. I think I know how you might feel. I like to do everything myself. I'm just too old to keep re-educating myself every time I have to deal with something new. I'm just about always trying to learn something new anyways, just not good for me to get more things going through my mind all at the same time. Someday, a shrink might get an education if I get too far off ballance?


----------



## lewiswharf (Oct 1, 2008)

SeasonEnds said:


> Jillian, you need to collect sales tax on all sales that are shipped to ohio.


I think that is only if you have a brick-and-mortar store in Ohio. If you just have an Internet website, then I don't think you need to collect sales tax.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Jillian, Terry is right on the money. You need to consult a local tax accountant in your area. They will know any local taxes you may also owe.

Online tax advice from a free tshirt forum is worth exactly what you paid for it. 

If you get incomplete or incorrect advice here, and do not consult a pro, you open yourself up to liabilities, fines, and a nice visit from the IRS. You do not want to go there. An audit from the IRS is difficult enough when you had a pro do your taxes. 

This is a very important part of your business. Pay someone who went to school to do this, to do it right for you. If later on, you understand what they are doing and why, and feel you can take over yourself, then so be it, but do not as a newbie set out on your own with forum advice, and that is my advice to you...


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

In Indiana...

I must collect taxes on ALL sales that are shipped inside Indiana. I do not collect if they have a tax exemption (most 501(c)s). I have to do this even though I am an internet only business. Once I got my retail sales license, which is required by most wholesale companies today, I had to start collecting that tax for the state.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

lewiswharf said:


> I think that is only if you have a brick-and-mortar store in Ohio. If you just have an Internet website, then I don't think you need to collect sales tax.


If your business is registered in the state of Ohio, you must collect sales tax on all sales shipped to Ohio. It doesn't matter if you have a brick and mortar store or not. Just call the IRS, or order a free business information disk. The information is easy to find.


----------

